# Pelican 1120, 1150 or 1170



## daviee28 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dear, 
I want to buy either a Pelican case 1120, an 1150 or an 1170.
The 1200 is the best, but as i live in the Netherlands the 1200 are too expensive.
I haven't got a big collection at the moment as I'm only 18, yet it can grow in the future.
I really like the fact that the 1170 can fit more watches, but it's not a very deep case, maybe even to undeep to store watches?
The 1120 and 1150 are both smaller, but deeper.
In my case the 1120 would be the cheapiest, then the 1170 and then the 1150.
Which one would you recommend?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have two 1120s, and have them both configured to fit four watches. They are great ways to store and transport watches.


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

Have you try Seahorse besides Pelican? They are a lot cheaper but almost identical sizes. I have bought a Seahorse and luv it.


----------



## daviee28 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tips:
Those Seahorses are very nice cases indeed, but once you see the costs they bring to ship to The Netherlands you will .... bricks haha.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

I plan to buy an 1120. I think it is a perfect size for me and the pictures I've seen show it with four watches plus a cutout for a couple straps and strap tool.


----------



## daviee28 (Dec 10, 2010)

And how many "squares" of foam should I use for each watch? (my watches won't be bigger than 47 mm).
And how many squares between the watches and the edge of the case?


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I just bought an 1120 and am in the process of posting a "how I did it." I used 3x6 blocks for the watches, but I have small wrists (~6.5"). 3 blocks all around the edges, and 4 blocks between the watches worked for me.


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

Figured I'd share my project in which I designed and had manufactured foam inserts for some Pelican cases. They're all designed to be die cut in a single pass to integrate the pillow in the insert. No picking, plucking or cutting.









*Pelican 1170
*








*Pelican 1170*


----------

